# Kuretake and Pentel brush pens



## Skyfire (Apr 21, 2009)

During my class last week, I had the advantage of meeting Jason Little, creator of Shutterbug Follies and Jack's Luck Runs Out (look them up).  He discussed inking and even gave a demonstration of inking tools.  Two neat inking devices he talked about were special brush style pens.  They are basically a cross between a brush and marker, capable of being reloaded with pre-filled catridges.  He said they were similar to the Copic Multiliner SP brush pen I have, but these had firmer nylon tips compared to the felt tip that the Copic has.

These models were the Pentel Brush Pen and the Kuretake Brush Pen.  My question is whether or not anyone here has worked with them.  How do they perform?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 21, 2009)

Adam Hughes uses a sharpie. http://www.justsayah.com/

Brush pens are pretty fun, but what I'm saying is that while there are experiences better or worse (for example I will not touch Microns I find them horrible) someone else will be able to use a pen in a better way.


----------



## Skyfire (Apr 22, 2009)

Um, okay...but how good are Kuretake and Pentel Brush Pens?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok, but you were given a demo of it, now you want to ask how are they? Huh?


----------



## Skyfire (Apr 22, 2009)

I was not given a demonstration of those particular tools.  That's why I'm asking here about the Pentel and Kuretake.  Has anyone here used them?  Would you recommend them?


----------



## pac (May 14, 2009)

copying and pasting a note i sent to someone with questions about brush pens. i talked about two in particular, one of which being the pentel pocket brush pen:



> my #1 preferred brush pen is the *pilot pocket brush pen*, with the hard tip:
> http://www.jetpens.com/product_info.....oducts_id/2481
> 
> it's currently sold out, but they get them in often. i tend to get these six at a time. jet pens has free shipping after $25 which i spend every time i shop there.
> ...


i know this is nearly a month after the fact, but i hope this helps.


----------



## krisCrash (May 15, 2009)

getting Forbidden from some of those links, the first ones from livejournal specifically


----------

